# Barry Beams light on KickStarter



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

What do you guys think of the Barry Beams front light being launched through KickStarter? The specs look pretty sweet: 214g, decent lens, 4500mAH Lithium Ion battery, multiple levels/patterns, rapid recharge, safety features, and properly engineered. Here's the promo video:


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Has been discussed a month ago here

New bike light on kickstarter-Barry Beams


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, lots of interesting back-and-forth in that thread. Thanks!


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like any other light on the market but with a crappy off-brand battery.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Based on the back and forth on CPF, and the maker's defensiveness I'm not sold. If it's a truly great design, awesome. Until I see them out in the world I guess I'm skeptical. Lots of good, proven options that are getting better all the time.


----------



## LBCGoat (May 30, 2013)

Scott B said:


> Based on the back and forth on CPF, and the maker's defensiveness I'm not sold. If it's a truly great design, awesome. Until I see them out in the world I guess I'm skeptical. Lots of good, proven options that are getting better all the time.


I too was excited at first until I read the candlepower back and forth. Now I'm unconvinced. Since I just ditched my battery slurping Planet Bike Alias HID, I'm in need of a powerful replacement for urban night riding. What do you suggest as a reasonable alternative to the Barry Beams Oculus?

The mtbr bike light shootout of 2013 was only mildly helpful in narrowing things down.

Both the Light & motion "Taz" and Cygolite Trion 1200 seem to be the best alternatives, but neither is particularly affordable. $275 for LED lights? This is 2013. Ouch.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

New idea? What a thief! The Philips Saferide light came out with the concept of aimed beam for bike lights just like a car or motorcycle light, now this guy comes along like he's the only one with the idea? Like he's some sort of genius? So he "steals" the concept from Phillips and wants us to help him? Falk him!!!

Want a good light with that concept, then get the real one not the BS one made by an imposter: see: Philips - SafeRide battery driven 80 Black SRFB80BLX1 - Front lights - LED bicycle lights - Lighting


----------

